# single speed



## powpig2002 (Aug 6, 2010)

picked up a12yo hard rock at a yard sale. perfect never been off road. full rigid. lotta work riding in the woods.just ridding as is. gotta get down to bath cycle(they're the balls) to pick up DMR conversion kit. any suggestions.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

The tensioner that came with my conversion kit sucked. I ended up using and old short cage derailluer that I got for free from my LBS as a tensioner instead. It works much better. I also drop the chain on the front a good amount because I am still using a standard chain and front ring. SS specific chains and rings won't drop as easy. I'm going to put a chain guide up front to resolve this issue.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 6, 2010)

yea go 1x9 



j/k have fun!


----------



## orangegondola (Aug 6, 2010)

Get a rennen, I had a surley and it did not have enough tension. You might be lucky and have the "magic" gear like my bike and need nothing.


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 15, 2010)

hard rock is all i've ridden since i picked it up. haven't converted it yet,just not shifting.i feel wicked comfortable on it. can throw it around . maybe it's the shorter wheelbase. mr. evil, what kind of tensioner did you try? how did you covert the derailluar? front derailluar as a chain guide?


----------



## Philpug (Aug 16, 2010)

I love Specialized geometry.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a picture and some pics of the transformation of my Klein Attitude to a SS two years ago.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=31763&highlight=trek+attitude

Here is a picture of how I handled the tensioner


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

lbs gave me a rock shock pilot for it today. excellent shape. won't be riding til oct due to fractured fib.  been ridding it at32/24. when i move rear cog over, don't know if 24 will clear chainstay. any suggestions of chainring/cog combos that would be similar. i know it's a wuss ratio but i'm old and we have more uphills than downs. can't understand it.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 26, 2010)

single speed people, educate me: what's the appeal, other than bragging rights?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 27, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> single speed people, educate me: what's the appeal, other than bragging rights?



uh huh...guess that answers my question

i mean, i used to race bmx, but as a conveyance on a trail, it sucked...but then again i can't say 'i ride single speed, brahhhhhhhseffff', so you guys got that going for you, which is nice


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

converting front to mech disc. anyone use bb5s


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> converting front to mech disc. anyone use bb5s



I know some of us have the BB7 and they are bombproof.


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

put on some platforms and took it out today. still in cast but couldn't stand it anymore. just rode around the neighborhood. wife wasn't real impressed. some kids never grow up


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> put on some platforms and took it out today. still in cast but couldn't stand it anymore. just rode around the neighborhood. wife wasn't real impressed. some kids never grow up



Nice!  Sounds like something I would do...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 12, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> put on some platforms and took it out today. still in cast but couldn't stand it anymore. just rode around the neighborhood. wife wasn't real impressed. some kids never grow up



Nice! ( I am sure the wife was unimpressed)  Any word from the docs on when you can get out again?


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

go in fri. to get cast off and xrays. hoping no surgury. positive vibes needed. riding sat.


----------

